# [Semi-OT] Who started Hive Mind theory?



## Ravellion (Sep 25, 2002)

Ie the "only five posters exist, the rest are alternative log in names" theory.

Was it me  ?

Or do great minds just think alike  ?

Rav


----------



## Crothian (Sep 25, 2002)

I thought it was PC, personally.


----------



## Ravellion (Sep 25, 2002)

I posted it in the "Threadkiller" thread just a week ago, and I got responses along the line of "Aargh! Not the conspiracy theory again", while I though that I thought of something new and original. Serves me right, I guess 

Rav


----------



## omokage (Sep 25, 2002)

I'm sure that if it weren't actually true, it would be funny and original, but there are ones who would rather the truth be not known.


----------



## Ravellion (Sep 25, 2002)

omokage said:
			
		

> *I'm sure that if it weren't actually true, it would be funny and original, but there are ones who would rather the truth be not known. *




I think I have never seen a post so compatible with its signiature as this one.

Rav


----------



## Piratecat (Sep 26, 2002)

It's been a theory for two years, at least! It disappears and pops back up again.


----------



## Jeph (Sep 26, 2002)

The only problem with the hive mind theory is, wouldn't Piratecat have to post a pretty [deleted expletive] lot to make up for Crothian (and Wicht)? I mean, there are like a pretty large number of posters who have over 1,000 posts, so PC would have to have a typing speed in the milions of WPM.

Or how do you know this post isn't by the hive mind, trying to throw you off track?

Simple. You're part of the hive mind, so don't need to be told.

Of course, with that reasoning, I am probably too, but being me I know I'm not, but with the hive mind theory being a conspiracy and all I'm most likely just saying this to deflect suspicion, but that would mean I'm just a dirty lyer, but that would mean that my . . . . oh never mind.


----------



## Crothian (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, one has to remeber we are not all of the Hive mind.  Hong is actually a posting program.  Most of my posts actually have little substance and really don't take a lot of thinking power, so that saves time.  Also, by now I think PC has developed three heads and six arms so he can type and read three seperate computers.  He never sleeps and he's convinced the governemtn to pay him for researching trends in RPGs, they have grants for everything now.


----------



## the Jester (Sep 26, 2002)

*Who started the hive mind theory?*

Really, the answer to the question is, *we* did.


----------



## Horacio (Sep 26, 2002)

Piratecat went crazy on original Eric Noah's forums and began to spawn different personalities to handle thesheer amount of excitation that D&D created in his feline brain. Time passed and those personalities began to take temporaly control of Piratecat hand and hook, posting in the boards. 

By the moment we have identified some members of Piratecat's hivemind (a name to design the set of Piratecat's personalities): Piratecat, Hong, myself, Monte Cook...


----------



## Ravellion (Sep 26, 2002)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *It's been a theory for two years, at least! It disappears and pops back up again. *




Eh, it's probably been lurking around in my subconscious then. I totally forgot about it, but it seemed to be flowing from my fingers as I typed.

Of course, that might be because I am controlled by the hive mind. I have no free will. That post was predestined. If I make a few more posts like these, I might be deemed defective, and be terminated, or reprogrammed. 

Rav


----------



## Magic Rub (Sep 27, 2002)

Rav said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Eh, it's probably been lurking around in my subconscious then. I totally forgot about it, but it seemed to be flowing from my fingers as I typed.
> 
> ...




Do I get to be you then? 



Rub


----------



## Chun-tzu (Sep 27, 2002)

Rav said:
			
		

> *Who started Hive Mind theory? Ie the "only five posters exist, the rest are alternative log in names" theory.
> *




[Interpretive mode]

The idea that there are actually only 5 posters who frequent this board, as opposed to 1000+ (or whatever), may stem from the unconscious wish for a smaller, more intimate group that one can join more easily.

Most of us have little experience of belonging to a group of thousands (that has any kind of group identity), and so we don't know how to act in such a huge group. So one reaction is to psychically scale it down to a more manageable and meaningful level.

[/Interpretive mode]


----------



## Ravellion (Sep 27, 2002)

Magic Rub said:
			
		

> *
> Do I get to be you then?
> 
> Rub *




Silly Rub. You already ARE me. You don't get this Hive mind business do you  ?

Rav


----------



## Magic Rub (Sep 27, 2002)

Rav said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Silly Rub. You already ARE me. You don't get this Hive mind business do you  ?
> 
> Rav *




I knew you were going to say that


----------



## Horacio (Sep 28, 2002)

No, no, no, you haven't  understood...

While we all almost all part of Piratecat's deranged brain, we've developped individual personalities. That means that Magic Rub and Rav are different but independent aspects of the ol' kitty


----------



## Liquide (Sep 28, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *No, no, no, you haven't  understood...
> 
> While we all almost all part of Piratecat's deranged brain, we've developped individual personalities. That means that Magic Rub and Rav are different but independent aspects of the ol' kitty  *




what about me then?


----------



## Horacio (Sep 28, 2002)

You're Morrus secret twin, of course...


----------



## Crothian (Sep 28, 2002)

I think this really needs a flow chart so everyone will be able to tell who they are.


----------



## Horacio (Sep 28, 2002)

Well, I'll try to draw one tonight and post it tomorrow


----------



## Crothian (Sep 28, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *Well, I'll try to draw one tonight and post it tomorrow  *




Cool, I look forward to seeing that after I get home from gaming.


----------



## Horacio (Sep 29, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Cool, I look forward to seeing that after I get home from gaming.   *




Good gaming, oh great poster of EN World


----------



## Crothian (Sep 29, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Good gaming, oh great poster of EN World  *




I'll try but its the Twilight Zone Game.  Something about this particuliar group of p[eople and the campaign makes it so that nothing gets done.  For instance 2 sessions ago we were supposed to go on this simple side trip that the DM planned would take part of or maybe all the session.  We are still not done with it yet.  THis will be the third session on this trek.  

That wouldn't be that bad except one of the Pcs stayed behind to create magicaitem (that would be Mr Fidgit of these boards) so this is going to be the third session in a row he shows up and does nothing.  I've been trying to get the party moving but things just happen oddly.  So, I bring him RPG books he doesn't have to read.


----------



## Psychotic Jim (Sep 30, 2002)

Fnord...


----------



## gamecat (Oct 5, 2002)

Perhaps Piratecat is but an extension of the real puppet master: GAMECAT!


----------



## Inez Hull (Oct 6, 2002)

We assimilate all newcomers in Borg like fashion.  We had only just stumbled upon this thread and now find ourselves part of the Hive Mind. 

Resistance is futile.


----------

